# Server vs. Industrie PC



## Cloud01 (11 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

was würded ihr für ein Gebädueleitsystem für einen Hardware empfehlen, zu Auswahl stehen Server oder Industrie PC.
Folgende Ressourcen werden benötigt oder sind gewünscht.
I7 Prozessor 2.4GHz
16 GB Ram
min 40GB Speicher


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> was würded ihr für ein Gebädueleitsystem für einen Hardware empfehlen, zu Auswahl stehen Server oder Industrie PC.
> Folgende Ressourcen werden benötigt oder sind gewünscht.
> ...


Was spricht für einen Server und gegen einen Industrie-PC?
Die technischen Forderungen decken ja beide Systeme leicht ab.

Mal anders herum gefragt, was ist für dich ein Server?


----------



## Cloud01 (11 August 2021)

Der Server ist teurer wie der Industrie PC, denke von der Zuverlässigkeit haben wir hier keinen unterschied, denke ich.
Der Server ist in diesem Fall ein Gehäuse für den Rackeinbau, sprich dieser müsste in einen speziellen Serverschrank und den Industrie PC könnte man in einen GA Schaltschrank einbauen,
Die Vorteiler wären beim Server der Speicherplatz, dieser könnte noch mit einem RAID System betrieben werden um einen Datenverlust  zu verhindern oder das Risiko zu minimieren.

Der Indistrie PC wäre aber einfacher in der Handhabung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Der Server ist teurer wie der Industrie PC, denke von der Zuverlässigkeit haben wir hier keinen unterschied, denke ich.
> Der Server ist in diesem Fall ein Gehäuse für den Rackeinbau, sprich dieser müsste in einen speziellen Serverschrank und den Industrie PC könnte man in einen GA Schaltschrank einbauen,
> Die Vorteiler wären beim Server der Speicherplatz, dieser könnte noch mit einem RAID System betrieben werden um einen Datenverlust  zu verhindern oder das Risiko zu minimieren.
> 
> Der Indistrie PC wäre aber einfacher in der Handhabung.


Unsere IPC´s hier ( z.B. Siemens IPC547G ) sind alle für den 19" Rack-Einbau geeignet.



> Die Vorteiler wären beim Server der Speicherplatz


Warum, einen Standard IPC kann ich auch auf XX GB RAM und einige TB SSD hochrüsten.



> dieser könnte noch mit einem RAID System betrieben werden um einen Datenverlust  zu verhindern


Siemens IPC´s kann man meines Wissens auch mit RAID Konfiguration bestellen


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2021)

Hat die Server PC ein EG Konformitätserklärung wo die EMC Empfindlichkeit und EMC Ausstrahlung für "Industrielle Anwendung" spezifiziert ist ?
Wenn ja, kann man es in eine Industrielle Anwendung verwenden, sonnst nicht.

Edit: Ist die Gebäude in ein Industriellen Ort ?


----------



## Cloud01 (11 August 2021)

Es handelt sich nicht um eine Industrieanwendung, grundsätzlich würde auch ein Normaler PC gehen, die Idee für den IPC kommt vorallem durch die 24/7 Anwendung und das sich die meisten auf einer Montageplatte im Schaltschrank montieren lassen.

Grundsätzlich wäre mir ein IPC sympatischer, da ich so alles (IPC / SPS, etc) im gleichen Schaltschrank montieren kann.


----------



## Benjamin (11 August 2021)

Es lohnt sich auch noch zu überprüfen, welche Software du da überhaupt drauf laufen lassen willst.

Manchmal werden da bestimmte Systeme vorgeschrieben. Auch wenn ein anderes Produkt genau gleich ist, ist dann der Support leichter, wenn ein vorgeschriebenes oder zertifiziertes System verwendet wird.


----------



## Cloud01 (11 August 2021)

Der Supervisor von Emalytics (Niagara)


----------



## GLT (11 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> für ein Gebädueleitsystem für einen Hardware empfehlen, zu Auswahl stehen Server oder Industrie PC


Vermutlich wird das von der Firma, die die Software liefert zur Auswahl gestellt, also liefern sie die HW u. ihr stellt keine bei?
Wo würde die HW denn aufgestellt? In der Leitwarte? Wäre ein Serverraum vorhanden?


----------



## Cloud01 (11 August 2021)

Vom Sofwarelieferent wird keine Hardware mitgeliefert, nur eine Spezifikation.
Die Hardware (Server oder IPC) könnten zum einen im Schaltschrank GA oder im Serverraum verbaut werden.
Ich würde persönlich den Schaltschrank GA bevorzugen, da so alles am gleich Ort ist.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

Von der Hardware und vom Preis schenkt sich das fast nix.
IPCs gibt es auch für Hutschienenmontage und 24V Spannungsversorgung.
Die liegen halt preislich meist eine Ecke höher, da Stückzahlen geringer sind und teilweise spezielle Schnittstellen (RS232 / RS485) und Notebookkomponenten verbaut sind.
Unsere GLT läuft auf normalen Servern.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Vom Sofwarelieferent wird keine Hardware mitgeliefert, nur eine Spezifikation.
> Die Hardware (Server oder IPC) könnten zum einen im Schaltschrank GA oder im Serverraum verbaut werden.
> Ich würde persönlich den Schaltschrank GA bevorzugen, da so alles am gleich Ort ist.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung als du.
Wenn es einen Serverraum gibt, dann da auf jeden Fall laufen lassen.
Der Serverrraum ist klimatisiert und hat meist auch noch Notstromversorgung.
Evtl. kann man den Server ins Storage / Backup einbinden.
Am besten noch virtualisieren.

Läuft bei uns seit vielen Jahren so.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung als du.
> Wenn es einen Serverraum gibt, dann da auf jeden Fall laufen lassen.
> Der Serverrraum ist klimatisiert und hat meist auch noch Notstromversorgung.


Und ist u.U. besser gegen Zugang geschützt.


----------



## JesperMP (11 August 2021)

Cloud01 schrieb:


> Ich würde persönlich den Schaltschrank GA bevorzugen, da so alles am gleich Ort ist.


Wenn es gibt den Bedarf um die Software vor-ort zu beobachten oder bedienen, dann hat jeden ordentliche Software heute eine Möglichkeit für die Fernbedienung. Noch besser es ist webbassiert, so das man jeden Tablet oder Handy vor-ort verwenden kann.
Ich finde es gibt eine Tendenz nach Zentralisierung, Virtualisierung und nach Web-Anwendungen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 August 2021)

Selbst wenn es keine WEB-Applikation ist, so kannst du mit RDP darauf zugreifen.
Da heute die allermeisten Anwendungen mit irgendeinem Ethernet-Protokoll kommunizieren, kann man meistens auf einen IPC verzichten.
Wenn man dann noch Virtualisierung nutzen kann, braucht man sich keine Gedanken mehr über Hardwareausfall machen.


----------



## Holzmichl (11 August 2021)

Ich sehe den Unterschied eher so:
0815-PC -> IPC -> (Profi-)Server
(Profi deshalb, weil sich von irgendwem aus Komponenten xyz in einem Rack-Gehäuse auch teilweise "Server" schimpfen)

Von der reinen Hardware-Qualität sollte zwischen IPC und Server kein großer Unterschied mehr sein. Alles Langlebig und für 24/7/365 ausgelegt.
Von der Funktionalität und Betriebssystemen ist der IPC eher beim regulären PC.
Beim Server kommen zusätzliche Funktionen oder Redundanz dazu, wie
- doppelte Netzteile
- ECC-RAM (fehlerüberwacht)
- HDD als RAID und Aufteilung Raid A für Betriebssystem und Raid B für Daten
- doppelte Kühlung
- Überwachung mit Fehlermeldung/Email für alle Funktionen und Notbetrieb
- Bei Bedarf mit 24/7 Support und Ersatzteilnotdienst
- mit Virtualisierung relativ unabhängig von der eigentlichen Hardware-Basis
- einfacher umzusetzende Datensicherungslösungen

Überschneidungen wird es trotzdem immer geben.

Die beste Variante ist noch -haben wir im Serverraum nachgerüstet:
Alle Server mit doppeltem Netzteil, das erste NT immer auf einer anderen USV als das zweite NT, alle USVs mit eigenen FIs und alles zusätzlich mit Möglichkeit für das Ankoppeln ans vorhandene Notstromaggregat.


----------



## ducati (11 August 2021)

Stellt sich halt auch noch die Frage nach dem Betriebssystem...
Darf/muss ein Serverbetriebssystem sein oder reicht ein LTSC 2019...
Nicht alles kann man auf jedem Rechner installieren...
Bzw. gibts dass vorinstalliert, dann spart man sich ne Menge Arbeit...


----------



## Cloud01 (12 August 2021)

Grundsätzlich läuft das System auf Windows 10 und auf Windows Server.
Aber ich sehe die Meinung geht richtigung Server.


----------



## Cloud01 (12 August 2021)

Was würded ihr beim Server Raid 1 empfehlen? So werden die Daten gespiegelt, denke dies sollte die Ausfallsicherheit noch etwas erhöhen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 August 2021)

Raid 1 hat zwar nur 50 % netto Speicherplatz, würde ich aber trotzdem nehmen.

Grund: Manchmal haben ältere Systeme, welche die Daten verteilen (Raid 5 zum Beispiel) bei der Wiederherstellung der defekten Platte das Problem, dass die anderen Platten durch die Wiederherstellung überlastet sind und dann auch kaputt gehen.

Komplexe Raid-Systeme sind teilweise deutlich schneller als Raid 1,aber darauf kommt es bei der GLT in der Regel nicht an.


----------



## Blockmove (12 August 2021)

Raid 1 ist schon ok, wichtig ist, dass du - nach Möglichkeit - eine Unterteilung in System- und Datenplatte hast.
Bei GLT gibt es oft viele Log-Daten oder Datenbankzugriffe. Diese Platten sollten von der Systemplatte getrennt sein


----------

